# Raceglaze 42 wax



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Raceglaze 42 wax

*Price & Availability:* sample - £5.00, full size £45.00

*Used On:* 07 registration Renault Clio in liquid yellow

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

'42' is 42% pure Carnauba by volume and is green in colour. 
Application of a tiny amount, spread very thinly and buffed off after 5-8 minutes will leave a very durable, deep shine to any car. Good preparation with Signature Pre-wax Cleaner will pay dividends. Lasts 3-4 months typically so for single car usage the jar will last 5 years or so ! 
A relatively soft wax that doesn't need warming to use, it can be applied by pad or hand and has a delightful natural aroma too. It will protect your car, produce a rich warm shine and deepen its colour. Perfect for modern, classic or resprayed cars of all marques and paint types. 
Supplied with dense foam applicator - or use your own hands.

*Packaging:* a nicely presented wax supplied in a plastic tub with clear labelling

*Appearance And Fragrance:* vivid green coloured wax, fairly soft in texture with a subtle fragrance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:* N/A

*Ease Of Use:* As the wax is fairly soft, loading a foam applicator is easy to do, also enabling a thin, even layer to be applied. a little goes a long way also. Buffing off was very easy with a plush microfibre, after allowing wax to cure for around a minute due to hot weather

*Finish:* Having applied this over Raceglaze pre-wax cleanser, i found it to add some depth to the paintwork which impressed me, particularly for only one layer

*Durability:* currently on test, will update

*Value:* As so little is needed per panel, this wax represents very good value for money imo.




























buffed off very easily, no effort required










after applying one layer


















picture taken on phone, so does'nt do car justice

*Overall DW Rating: 95%* (depending on durability)

















*Conclusion:* Overall im very happy with this wax, its ease of application, removal and fragrance impressed me. a wax im considering purchasing a full size version of, depending on durability.

Thanks to Mark @ Raceglaze for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit here


----------

